# Rich mans iron x



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

eBay prices ????

IronX - CarPro Iron X 500ml Cherry Paint Surface Cleaner & Brake Dust Remover

http://bit.ly/WH705g

CarPro Snow Soap IronX - Iron X Snow Soap 1 Litre Paint Surface Cleaner

http://bit.ly/XUAJE5


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just out of stock to reduce listing fees as it cost them 10% evey time they list a item. They just ad a 1 in front then change back when in stock.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Please refer to pricing on our website, where these products are (right now) showing as out of stock

Our CarPro delivery is slightly delayed.

All should be back in stock very soon.


----------

